# Brake Light on Instrument Cluster



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

The Brake light on instrument cluster (89 Maxima) came on and will not go off. I checked the fluid and contacts on wheel cylinders and the level is good and no leakage was found.
Anyone know what contacts need to be checked? I see the one under the master cylinder - can this go back, be replaced, etc.? Appreciate any help!!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Check that plug under the fluid reservoir for corrosion/broken wires/etc....

Also,check the e-brake,if it is up just one click,it will activate the light...


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks - it is the plug under the reservoir in the M/C. I tried spraying the both male and female ends, but it seem the male plug under the reservoir is the problem, so I guess my option is to replace M/C or live with it!
Thanks again


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

CBPMIKE said:


> Thanks - it is the plug under the reservoir in the M/C. I tried spraying the both male and female ends, but it seem the male plug under the reservoir is the problem, so I guess my option is to replace M/C or live with it!
> Thanks again


If you want to bypass the light,just stick a jumper wire in the harness connector holes until you replace the m/c...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

why not just replace the switch?


----------

